# Weird Internet Explorer 9 browser issue



## SaiZo (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, first if this is the wrong place where I am posting the thread - please move it.

A friend of mine bought an ASUS laptop, and it came with Vista. He then bought Windows 7 x64 (since system has enough power for it). After installing, updates came. Before the updates he could use Google, Altavista even Bing search engine.

If he today types in Google.com then he gets an "400" error message. If he goes to Altavista.com and tries to search - then he gets same "400" message.

I'm like "wtf"?! Never seen this before. I thought it was some options that needed to be set, so we called his ISP and everything was ok, the modem worked properly, it can connect both wireless and with an ethernet cable.

Now the fun part is, that he can go "anywhere", even here. But he _can not_ use a search engine. Yes. We have tested to search for virus and malware - no results.
I want to go back to a version when the browser did work, but he has like 3000+ pictures on it and does not want to lose them.

NOTE: His ex-wife once dropped the laptop on the floor from a table (not too high up) so that the harddrive was moved away from the connectors. That has been fixed, but the problems were even before that. I want to do a clean install.

We have also tried to get Google Chrome just to test - rather hard when we can't even reach google.

What can we do now?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Try pinging google from his laptop, see what IP it is reporting.  The IP that resolves to google for me is 74.125.67.99, however it might be different in different parts of the world.

Report back the IP that it tried to ping, if it can even resolve and IP, if it gives an error message report back with that.



SaiZo said:


> We have also tried to get Google Chrome just to test - rather hard when we can't even reach google.



Did it work with Google Chrome?  If it didn't work with Chrome, then it isn't an IE9 issue.

You can also check your proxy settings, make sure it isn't set to use some odd proxy.


----------



## Zyon (Jun 18, 2011)

Many things you could try, not limited to these common ones:
1. Repair IE using uninstall programs option from Windows 7
2. Get a copy of installer for another browser from someone you know, then try (my Chrome was broken for some time so I used IE9 for like a few weeks then I installed a newer Chrome and it worked fine)
3. System Restore to a point before the IE9 update, reapply update
4. Backup things you want to keep to USB and reinstall
5. Try Ask Jeeves


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

On a similar note with regards to IE9:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98921&page=86



jsfitz54 said:


> Problem right now is I can't download it at all.  Windows 7 64, IE 9 keeps telling me it can't download 64 bit or 32 bit.
> 
> https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-r...hclient_7.1.24_Windows-2008-64bit-release.exe
> 
> ...



*CAN ANYONE HERE COMMENT ON THIS IE9 PROBLEM???*



Zyon said:


> Many things you could try, not limited to these common ones:
> 1. Repair IE using uninstall programs option from Windows 7



I don't have IE9 listed in "Programs and Features" so I can't do a repair?

Why would it not be listed?  Maybe root issue with my problem.?


----------



## SaiZo (Jun 20, 2011)

It can go anywhere even TPB, pr0nsites, here, there - but can't use search engines. Not even "bing" works. Virus or adware?? He has tested ESET on it, but I have not installed and tested Malwarebytes application as yet.

We were able to download IE9, but can't install it - gave some weird error.

(It is using IE9).


----------



## SaiZo (Jun 22, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> On a similar note with regards to IE9:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98921&page=86
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not want to uninstall it - I want it to work with search engines.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi

Sorry to see you are having issues, please give this a try

go to windows control panel, select Programs / Programs and Features / Turn Windows features on or off, sub menu should pop up - Internet Explorer (should be listed) untick the box - allow the system to do what it need to do, follow on-screen instructions.

re-boot

repeat first part - place tick in box and allow system to do what it need to do, follow on- screen instructions

you could use the above method with View Installed Updates - to remove the ones that may have disturbed your windows install

one other possibility, that the security settings for windows 7 are set to high or there is a corrupt file - may be possible to repair windows 7 using the install disc? but always back-up your data first 

Hope this helps

you mentioned your friend installed windows 7
what model of asus laptop?
was this a fresh install?
please go to control panel / system and security / system / open device manager - are there any exclamation marks against any of the hardware?
are the windows 7 drivers from asus web site installed and up to date?

atb

Law-II


----------

